# Hi! I am a noob to rabbits and need help deciding!!!!



## CCourson05 (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright, so I am an avid chicken raiser. I came here from the sister BackYardChickens.com site, but I am beginning my adventure into rabbit husbandry and was wondering what breed is best for me. 

I live in Mississippi, so the summers are pretty hot, and the winters are also pretty frigid. I would like to raise them for meat, so... What breed is pretty hardy and also produces meat?


----------



## Citylife (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome to BYH's

Many people on here raise the popular NZ & CA breeds.  They are a larger rabbit and were bred for meat production.  My understanding is the NZ can be a bit tempermental.
Storyes Guide to Meat Rabbits is a very good book to purchase.
I personally raise the Florida White meat rabbit.  After reading Storey's guide I was very interested in them.  I also have a small family of two of us.  I am the one who butchers them and I have a bad back injury.  So, the smaller sized rabbit was attractive to me.  One rabbit feeds both of us, TWO meals and I can handle them without hurting myself.  Its wonderful!  
How many people are you feeding in your household?  Where are you planning to raise them and how?  Space also matters..............  

I started out with 4 cages and a trio and now have 2 bucks, 4 does, 9 hanging cages in a 26' long one sided shed.  And one of those bucks is in a wooden hutch next to the herd.  We are also, both liking rabbit now that I am learning new ways to cook it.  And I sell some to the neighbors every now and then.  
I do have to say..........  I  am VERY impressed with the FW rabbits.  Alot of people here do not seem to impressed with them but they are smaller.  And adult is like 5 lbs.  But I have to say they are BLOCKS of MEAT with ears........ that is a fact!  And the back leg bones are about 1/2 the size of a pencil or smaller.  
There are many variables as to what breed is best for you.   
Also, where you live may have something to do with availability of certain breeds.  Once your producing it is a lot of fun.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 7, 2011)

It is hot here. But I have a large family. We do Sunday dinners too, so that usually is family and friends... I am thinking either the New Zealands or the Florida Whites.. I don't intend to keep them as pets, so I do not really care about personality and friendliness. So... 

I think I am capable of getting just about any breed out here. Thank you for your reply.. 

ETA: I intend to keep two does and one buck... The rest will go to slaughter.. I can keep them outdoors, or in the barn... Preferably outdoors though...


----------



## Stratmoore Farms (Nov 7, 2011)

As I have read before, any rabbit is/can be a meat rabbit. Sure some are bigger than others, some are cuter or come in different colors, but they all can be eaten.

Having said that, some are better suited to the purpose. Most books will say that the New Zealand is the number one meat rabbit in the country and the Californian is a close second. American Chinchilla is also a good choice. Thinking of Hybrid Vigor, I would suggest a buck of one of these breeds and the does to be a different breed. 

As Citylife mentioned, the Florida White can be a good option as well. There are indeed smaller than the NZ's and Cali's, but their meat to bone ratio is really good.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with Stratmoore on the breeds mentioned.  Californians, New Zealands, and Satins are all good meat rabbits with high dress out percentage.  American Chins and Palominos are good too, but harder to find.  Contrary to what some people think, the giant breeds such as the Flemish are not the best meat rabbits due to the length of grow out time and the positioning of the meat on the body type.

"Hybrid vigor" really isn't an issue in rabbits except in the rare breeds.  If you can get a hold of some purebreds, keep pedigrees on them.  That way you can show them also if it ever catches your fancy, and the offspring may be easier to sell.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 8, 2011)

So one more question.. I have narrowed it down between three breeds...

1. Californias
2. New Zealands
3. Florida Whites

Which of these three create the most meat along with the most kits in each kindling?


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 8, 2011)

You can't go wrong with any of your three choices.  They are considered THE meat rabbits and a lot of people have been successful with all three.  

Wishing you luck.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 8, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> So one more question.. I have narrowed it down between three breeds...
> 
> 1. Californias
> 2. New Zealands
> ...


If you have a large family to feed, I would go with the Cals and NZW...do both. Cross them for nice meaty rabbits. That being said, I raise Cals and mine are nice and meaty too, but I sure would love to see what a cross with a NZW buck would do for my herd.....

Shannon


----------



## Citylife (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree with oneacrefarm...   FW's are great! for my household.  But with a big family I would recommend a bigger breed also. 
I do not know how many people one rabbit feeds of those breeds..... all I know is one of my FW's feeds 4.  So, if the bigger
breeds are better, that would more then likely be the way to go.
I can tell you the back leg bone is "maybe" 1/2 the size of a pencil.  Tiny bones and alot of meat.

Good luck on your project.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 8, 2011)

If my research has gone well, I have come to the conclusion that the male has to be smaller than the female, so I think I will get California does and a New Zealand buck.. 

About Californias, are they considered too large for a wire floor?


----------



## Stratmoore Farms (Nov 8, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> If my research has gone well, I have come to the conclusion that the male has to be smaller than the female, so I think I will get California does and a New Zealand buck..
> 
> About Californias, are they considered too large for a wire floor?


Size of the buck compared to the doe would only come into play if the breeds are drastically different in size. Such as if a Flemish Giant buck were to breed a Mini Rex doe, the kits would probably be too big for her to deliver. Likewise, a NZ or Cali buck with a Florida White doe would be asking for trouble. As far as the NZ's, Cali's, and the like, you would be OK regardless of witch breed is the doe or the buck. 

As far as the wire floor, Cali's will be fine on a good heavy gauge 1/2"X1" wire floor.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 9, 2011)

Stratmoore Farms said:
			
		

> CCourson05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That NZW buck may end up larger....they typically run slightly larger than Cal's. Most folks cross a Cal buck on a NZW doe, but I love my Cal does, they are great. I don't have any NZW, but am wanting to get a buck or two.

Shannon


----------



## Citylife (Nov 9, 2011)

Stratmoore Farms said:
			
		

> CCourson05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I have tried to breed a FW buck to a CA doe and he could not get the job done.  Now I know why Storeys says if you want that cross to breed a large FW doe to a small CA buck.  He didnt explain that in the book.  I had to learn the hard way.   LOLOL


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 10, 2011)

Citylife said:
			
		

> Stratmoore Farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT was a hilarious image in my head!!! Thanks for the laugh...

Shannon


----------



## Citylife (Nov 10, 2011)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> Citylife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure the image in your head was close to real life, as it was more then HILARIOUS!  I felt bad for the guy.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a 6lb mini satin buck that I covered some larger does with (9lbs satin & cal).  He got the job done when my other bigger bucks were having *off* days LOL


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 10, 2011)

I think I've got it then... I will get one Cali buck and two NZ does.. Is there a way to get cottontail colored kits from mixing one color of a NZ?


----------



## Lorelai (Nov 11, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> I think I've got it then... I will get one Cali buck and two NZ does.. Is there a way to get cottontail colored kits from mixing one color of a NZ?


I'm speaking only from experience here, and I have absolutely no idea how it occurred. We got cottontail colored kits from our New Zealand Black doe and New Zealand White buck. Maybe there were some with our Flemish Giant x New Zealand Black doe and New Zealand White buck; I don't remember. We weren't impressed with that buck, so into the stew pot he went. Anyway, so far we haven't gotten a similar color since, as our other buck is a Californian. We've had some black kits with brown (steel?), not broken, just... hmmm. Can't describe it. The fur is almost black but tipped in brown, if that makes sense? I think it's this particular NZB doe we have. The FGxNZB doe is her daughter, but her babies are less likely to be interesting for whatever reason. Now, we bought the NZB from someone who may or may not have known exactly what she was. She has a brownish/red tinge to her fur, but she's pretty black, and from what pictures I've seen of NZB rabbits, she fits the bill. I think it depends on the individual rabbit's genetics more than anything, so what you just got from me was probably a less than helpful anecdote. Hopefully someone else who really knows will chime in! Best of luck!

Also, I wouldn't rule out Rex, Champagne & Creme D'Argent, Silver Fox, Satin, etc., as potential meat breed rabbits. NZW and Californians are standard, because if you're going to sell them in quantity, the processors want them to have white fur so it doesn't show on the meat as much. Or for that matter, consider the colored New Zealands. We love our NZB doe, and we've kind of meh on our NZW. One raises large litters, and the kits grow out well, and other doesn't do nearly as well. They both have pretty laid back personalities, so that's a plus. Just try to find a reputable breeder, or someone you trust, who will give you good information and be straight with you about the individual rabbits you are buying, breed notwithstanding.


----------

